# FS> 77Gallon Tank and Light fixtures!!



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

77g tank + stand + canopy $180 or with Flower horn for $380









2 SunBlaster HOT5 replacement bulbs 6400k in 48" - $10 BRAND NEW
3 SunBlaster HOT5 36" fixture with 6400k - SOLD









New Hagen combination filter cartidge for undergravel filters - $5


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

bumpsssssssssss


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

bump to the top


----------



## tylerv (Jul 11, 2011)

How would that 30" do over a planted aquarium?
What's the watts of the bulbs? Is it a T5HO bulb?


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

It does fine with a planted tank, you need to change the bulb to 2 6700 or 10000 regular non HO


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

Bumpsssssssssss


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

bumpppp to the tops


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

no one wants this tank?


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

bump it up


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

bumpppssss


----------



## sakurachan1 (Mar 12, 2012)

What's the dimension of the tank?


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

The stand is 15 T, 50 L, 20 W. Tank is 24 T, 48 L, 16 W


----------



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

does the 77 gallon have pumps, heaters etc.


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

nope just tank stand canopy


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

bump bumpsss


----------



## Searay (Oct 17, 2012)

what do want for the fish only


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

For fish only its 230


----------



## AKAmikeross (Nov 5, 2012)

what is the condition of the stand and glass.


----------



## AKAmikeross (Nov 5, 2012)

what are the dimensions of the tank. What is the condition of the glass and the stand/canopy.


----------

